

Ask HN: Sleeping/living in the office? - mannicken

Say you're a starting a startup and want to keep your costs down, as well as well.. live in the office where you create software. Plus, it's a lot cheaper to rent a private office than to rent a studio.<p>So, what is the general view on such things in San Francisco? Is it strictly prohibited in many offices? What differs "living" from just accidentally falling asleep during an all-nighter?
======
menloparkbum
_Plus, it's a lot cheaper to rent a private office than to rent a studio._

I'm not sure where you'd be able to find a "private" office in SF which is
cheaper than a studio and where people aren't going to notice that you are
living there. The cheap offices are usually larger office spaces split up.
I.e. close quarters. It's the neighbors you need to worry about, not the
landlord.

Keep in mind that a net connection is also more expensive at an office, you'll
need a gym membership in order to take a shower, eat out every meal, regular
chiropractor visits, psychotherapy sessions, etc. If you add it all up you
probably won't be saving any money.

------
RobGR
A few points:

1) If you at the point of considering living in your office, then you are past
the point of worrying about social acceptability. Don't pay attention to what
we say, it sounds like you need to figure out if you will get away with it in
your particular situation, and then just do it.

2) I think if you are finding studios as expensive as private offices you need
to broaden your search area a bit. Generally it is cheaper, easier, and more
socially acceptable to use living quarters as an office rather than the other
way around.

3) You are that your business idea requires you be in that expensive area ?
Maybe you could make a slight modification, and move to some foreclosure
stricken area where you can rent a whole house more cheaply, and arrange with
San Francisco friends to stay with them a few days a month to get done
whatever you need to get done there ?

4) I regard posts like this as signs of The Coming Economic Collapse. ;)

------
nazgulnarsil
technically illegal though I'm positive many people get away with it because I
knew someone who was in a community of sorts who did this.

what differentiates it in the eyes of the law are zoning and housing
standards.

------
yummyfajitas
Certain offices will police this if they are worried about building code
inspectors.

I know at least one warehouse in Hoboken demands to see your apartment lease
before they let you rent a room.

Incidentally, "living" differs from "accidentally falling asleep" if you also
keep your clothes and personal items in the office. And if you don't rent an
apartment elsewhere.

~~~
stcredzero
_I know at least one warehouse in Hoboken demands to see your apartment lease
before they let you rent a room._

That's one reason to sublease.

